# I forgot my google drive app email! Help!



## EndlessKillCam (17 d ago)

Hello all.

I forgot the email I used to log into google drive on my iPhone. I never setup a recovery email or phone number.

I haven’t deleted the app or changed my phone, so I’m hoping somewhere in the depths of the app data the email I used to log into Google Drive on my iPhone is somewhere in there.

I know it’s a long shot but any help is appreciated!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi go to settings then passwords it might be there


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this on another device, Laptop, Tablet, Desktop computer Change or reset your password - Computer - Google Account Help


----------



## EndlessKillCam (17 d ago)

I’m


oscer1 said:


> hi go to settings then passwords it might be there


That was one of my first thoughts to try, but no it is not there, I had only logged into that account a couple times and never opted to save my password/email.

i think I will have to do some more advanced troubleshooting like go through the raw data logged in the app or something.


----------



## EndlessKillCam (17 d ago)

spunk.funk said:


> Try this on another device, Laptop, Tablet, Desktop computer Change or reset your password - Computer - Google Account Help


I appreciate that but I have tried all sorts of generic troubleshooting like that.

I really think the only way I can find the email I used is to hook up my iPhone to a PC and dig through the google drive app data and find out what emails were ever used to log into the app.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

All Google Apps, Chrome, Gmail, Google Drive etc only have one login. If you can login to lets say Gmail on a computer, then you can login to Google Drive on your phone or the internet. They are all the same Email address.


----------



## EndlessKillCam (17 d ago)

spunk.funk said:


> All Google Apps, Chrome, Gmail, Google Drive etc only have one login. If you can login to lets say Gmail on a computer, then you can login to Google Drive on your phone or the internet. They are all the same Email address.


I understand that however this is an email I made just to upload some documents and had only loggedin with it on my google drive app.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Tip: Our rules do not allow us to do anything illegal


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As stated, Forum Rules don't allow us to help you recover passwords, as we don't know if you are the rightful owner.
The link in post *#3 *has links on how to recover your Email address and Password, or how to contact Google to help you with that.


----------

